# Enco 91034 mill - opinion needed



## gwelo1962 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello All. I am new here. I have a 1951 9"SB, Mao's Miniature Mill and a Craftsman drill press. I did a Fitter and Turner apprenticeship in the 80's in Zimbabwe.

I am looking at an Enco 91034 Mill/Drill. Does anyone use one regularly as a mill? What features do you like/dislike?
My missus has doubts about a 1966 BP(size/moving).

Cheers


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Apr 14, 2019)

The round column mill/drills are really just very capable drill presses and not real mills.

Any movement of the head on the round column means you have lost your X/Y dial references, making certain operations more painful than necessary.

Go find a square column or a little/mid-sized knee mill if space is a concern..


----------

